# q7 bike rack



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

im looking for a factory bike rack for a q7,where you would remove the front wheel of the bike to mount it to the rack. i have the factory base rack but the factory bike rack does not fit on to the base rack. any help would be cool thanks


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

The factory bike rake (Audi 8E0 071-128 A) http://collection.audiusa.com/...=2028 and the required Base Carrier Bars http://collection.audiusa.com/...=1982 are what you need. The Barracuda Racks secure the bike and the rack to the top of the Q7 with locks. No need to remove the wheel. The locking support is built in.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: q7 bike rack (jedi dave)*

new news... both the Front Fork Mount and the Barracudda Bike Racks are available. However, after waiting 3 months for the Base Carrier Bars, the bike rack doesn't fit the bars... the clamps are large enough. Back to square one. Here is the updated site
http://www.audi-collection.com...el=17


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: q7 bike rack (aljjr2)*

How do you get the "base bars"? I see all the accessories that can be attached to them, but no listing for the bars themselves.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

the base carrier bars can be ordered from your dealer. They are also listed at http://www.eurodrivegear.com/ for $267.00. You may want to confirm availability


----------

